# Want to take the kids out for panfish.



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Where would you guys recommend? I'll have my 17t in tow. Thought it would be a fun changes of pace. I'm in Tampa, so I don't want to drive the kids waay too far, but willing to go 1-1.5 hrs. Was thinking Panasoffkee. Looking for any advice. I had alot of fun as a kid slinging crickets and bluegills. Thanks


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

blackmagic1 said:


> Where would you guys recommend? I'll have my 17t in tow. Thought it would be a fun changes of pace. I'm in Tampa, so I don't want to drive the kids waay too far, but willing to go 1-1.5 hrs. Was thinking Panasoffkee. Looking for any advice. I had alot of fun as a kid slinging crickets and bluegills. Thanks


Bluegills are a blast and fight as hard as anything that swims pound for pound. Panasoffkee is a good candidate as would be any of the Kissimmee chain of lakes. If you want to try big lake Toho on that chain, try around the mouth of Shingle Creek where it enters the lake on the west side in the northern end of the lake or just below the S-61 lock and spillway at the south end of the lake in the canal that flows south from there. They won't let you fish right below the spillway, but just anchor or tie up as close as you are allowed. Both are good spots for panfish on Toho. If you want to fish East Lake Toho, try anywhere around the outside edge of the reed line. Lakes Cypress and Hatchineha have panfish but not quite in the same density as either of the Tohos. Hatchineha can also be nearly non-navigable at times due to hydrilla. Lake Kissimmee has lots of panfish. The lake is vast, and you would be best advised to ask the owners of the fish camps where the blue gills are biting best, if you want to fish that lake. At the south end of Kissimmee, if you launch at Grape Hammock Fish Camp, you could try just below the S-65 lock and spillway just south of there. I hope your kids have a blast wherever you go.


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

I grew up fishing Lake Panasoffkee. My grandparents lived on the lake. But haven't been in a long time. Excellent shell cracker blue gill fishing bass etc.. Check with Traceys Point fish camp they have a good ramp and store and lodge. Good luck. http://tracyspoint.net/


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I just moved next to Orange Lake in Marion, which is supposedly an awesome crappie lake. I'll have a first hand report ASAP (well as soon as I figure out how to catch a crappie). The ramp is right off 441 and probably a 80-90 minute drive from most of the bay area.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Go out to Camp Mack on the Kissimmee Chain.
They will direct you to the panfish.

When your done fishing and want to play you can take the kids through the lock system on the river for something completely foreign to most people.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you everybody for the leads. I'm fairly familiar with most of these places from years of hunting, just never done much freshwater fishing. I'll be putting something together as soon as this nasty cold gets out of my household.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> Go out to Camp Mack on the Kissimmee Chain.
> They will direct you to the panfish.
> 
> When your done fishing and want to play you can take the kids through the lock system on the river for something completely foreign to most people.


Good idea on the river.
Do you know if Camp Lester is still next door to Camp Mack?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It was as of last fall.

The "Old man in the stump" is really cool


----------

